# Weltmeister stella, ремонт, прошу помощи



## mamaya777 (22 Сен 2016)

Добрый день, уважаемые! В аккордеоне weltmeister stella обнаружил такую вот картину - отрыв 5-ти деталей. Стыдно, но даже названия их не знаю. Как самому восстановить функциональность инструмента? Оторванные детали одинаковые ли, т.е. любую из них можно крепить к любому из 5-ти отверстий или есть последовательность? Есть у деталей верх и низ, или нет разницы? Если здесь нет специалиста, сообщите, пожалуйста, сайт где смогут подсказать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Сен 2016)

Специалисты тут, конечно, есть. Есть даже простые любители.

Беда Ваша называется "Посыпались голосовые планки из-за старения мастики". Прилепить уже отвалившиеся- не спасёт.

Нужно перезаливать ВСЕ планки ВСЕХ резонаторов, с переклейкой залогов и подстройкой голосов. Ибо возраст инструмента и качество тогдашней мастики привели к тому, что мы видим. 

По минимуму- это три полных рабочих дня квалифицированного человека, и совсем немного денег. Тыщ 5... В столице- дороже, в деревне- дешевле.


----------



## mamaya777 (22 Сен 2016)

Благодарю что отозвались! Немного стало ясно. Что мастер нужен - понимаю, но надо мне устранить ИМЕЮЩИЕСЯ недостатки хотя бы на время. Дальше будет понятно, нужно вкладываться ли в ремонт. На вопросы Вы так и не ответили, к сожалению. Верх и низ 4-х из 5-ти деталей смог определить по остаткам клея. Остальное неизвестно. Поэтому и прошу помощи. У меня визуально создалось впечатление, что эти детали одинаковые(может просто играют роль перепускных клапанов?) Плохо, что приходиться гадать...


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Сен 2016)

mamaya777/ писал:


> 1. надо мне устранить ИМЕЮЩИЕСЯ недостатки хотя бы на время.
> 2. создалось впечатление, что может просто играют роль перепускных клапанов?)
> 3. Плохо, что приходиться гадать...


1. Как? Ну вот скажите - КАК? Прилепить отвалившиеся детали оконной замазкой в любое место?
2. Пиколки отвалились. Остальные планки тоже скоро отвалятся. Какие клапана? Какие перепускные? Вы что?
3. Гадать не надо. Ремонт аккордеона достаточно сложен и требует опыта.
Не обижайтесь. Вы ждали совета типа "взять отвёртку №4 и ткнуть в шуруп №7"? Так не бывает...

П.С. Кажется, я понял в чём дело. Вы хотите неисправный инструмент продать?  Устранив явные косяки и написав в объявлении "Аккордеон как новый."?  То есть играть- не надо, настраивать- не надо. Надо впарить покупателю как исправный?


----------



## mamaya777 (22 Сен 2016)

Kuzalogly, спасибо! Так вот как они называются - пиколки. Ни в коем случае не обижаюсь. Догадываюсь что всё это может оказаться совсем не просто. Интересно и есть желание понять что к чему в данном случае... Клеить надо на состав на основе воска, не уверен еще что так, но с этим можно разбираться, не привыкать к сложностям. А вот как определить(есть ли методика?), какая из оторванных деталей(пиколок) и  какое из  отверстий перекрывает?  Как понял из Вашего ответа, они разные, к огромному сожалению.
П.С. Если бы я его хотел сразу продать, то продал бы уже, а не ломал бы голову.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Сен 2016)

А, так Вы решили стать мастером?
Берём резонатор с отвалившейся планкой. Ставим на дувачку. Продуваем. Подбираем в аккорд одну из отвалившихся планок. Помечаем. Убираем с посадочной плоскости старую мастику. Греем свою мастику. Она у Вас, конечно, есть... Заливаем планку на место. Берём подголосники и алмазные надфили. Подстраиваем планку в аккорд. Чистим голосовые проёмы, регулируем поднятие язычков над плоскостями. Если ответ слабый- производим сбивку проёма. Не забываем про лайки залоговые, всё перекатываем и переклеиваем. Ставим резонатор в полукорпус, всё собираем. Слушаем. Проверяем тюнером. Опять всё разбираем и корректируем подстройку язычков залитой планки. Опять всё собираем. Ничего сложного.


----------



## mamaya777 (22 Сен 2016)

Хороший ответ, хоть и с некоторой издевкой.  Мастика здесь - не самое сложное. А вот от остального - действительно завис  Почитаю нужную литературу. 
Благодарю!
П.С. Или, действительно, позже продам, не буду париться. Но не так как Вы "советуете" - "Аккордеон как новый", хоть он почти так и выглядит, а под восстановление или на запчасти.


----------



## glory (23 Сен 2016)

;)
Будет ли уместно в этой ситуации процитировать Шопенгауэра?©


----------



## mamaya777 (23 Сен 2016)

Нет необходимости. Наступило утро, пришло просветление, все осознал


----------



## mamaya777 (24 Сен 2016)

Неисправность устранили = 500руб.Позже отдам аккордеон на профилактику и т.д. Тему можно закрыть


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Сен 2016)

mamaya777 писал:


> Неисправность устранили


За такую заливку планок я б убил...


----------



## mamaya777 (24 Сен 2016)

Увы, что-то такое я и предполагал услышать вскрыв дома инструмент, для этого и выложил фото. Может быть Вы хоть теперь поймете, почему у меня было желание выполнить ремонт самому...


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Сен 2016)

mamaya777 писал:


> Увы, что-то такое я и предполагал услышать вскрыв дома инструмент, для этого и выложил фото. Может быть Вы хоть теперь поймете, почему у меня было желание выполнить ремонт самому...


Надо тогда уж определиться, до какого уровня Вы готовы подниматься в деле ремонта. Ведь обзаводиться инструментами, приспособами, материалами и помещением только для одного инструмента- это моветон. А НЕ обзаводиться... - тогда как чинить? )) .  Сколько уже испорчено инструментов рукастыми владельцами. "Да я слесарь пятого разряда, что я гармошку не починю?". 
И несут потом изуродованные инструменты. "Я почти всё починил, но оно не играет как мне кажется. Вам осталось совсем немножко дочинить и подстроить за недорого, потому что я всё почти сделал."

  Этих  людей- много. Объяснять им- трудно. Переделывать за ними- ОЧЕНЬ трудно...


----------



## vev (24 Сен 2016)

*mamaya777*,

поубывав бы...


----------

